
Ask HN: Should job announcements on HN have a prefix like Ask HN does? - WheelsAtLarge
I&#x27;ve seen an increase of companies posting job offers. It&#x27;s been going on for awhile so I don&#x27;t think it will stop. Should those individuals add a prefix such as &quot;Offer HN:&quot;? I think it would make it easier to filter mentally and then later in a search. Any thoughts on this?
======
severine
I think tags would work very good in HN, and I've often wished for the
possibility of adding "private" tags for posts, comments and users, so yes, a
prefix for something as clear-cut as a job announcement self-post would be
nice. I usually notice the lack of upvote arrow, though, so it wasn't one of
my pet peeves, until now! :)

